# Modified all saints day



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Went with the wife to the cemetary today to place flowers on the family graves no Police or Soldiers on the entrances ! Met 3 other family members there also . It was a lot different to last year ! We had the only tent ! There was only one food seller ! And i suppose from 8am until 1.30pm only around 200 people arrived ! Nobody stayed long ! And there was a very quick burial a 24yr old girl she was bought in and buried right away ! All over in around 30 mins very sad.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's really young 24 years old, that is sad. We used to go to the Cemetery also it was a another reason to get drunk and party all night long, my wife has been lighting candles in the home. 

The big day will be Oct 31 and the Barangay and police will be in full force for sure. Get ready I heard that some area's may go back into a lock down we have so much Covid in our area it will be announced tonight.


----------

